# $78K for a Ram truck?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

2023 Ram 1500 TRX Review, Pricing, and Specs


What does 702 horsepower plus 35-inch tires equal? One high-flying, full-size, 2023 Ram 1500 TRX pickup truck.




www.caranddriver.com




   

I guess this truck is for men who want a fast sports car, but think that a car is just not manly enough.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good luck finding one for MSRP. 🤦‍♂️ What I've seen so far have usually been in the $100K+ range.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Prices are insane...


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> 2023 Ram 1500 TRX Review, Pricing, and Specs
> 
> 
> What does 702 horsepower plus 35-inch tires equal? One high-flying, full-size, 2023 Ram 1500 TRX pickup truck.
> ...


REAL TRUTH: its for rich men who can afford it, not for poor uber drivers like us


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Why are you surprised? There is a Ford F-Series that costs $105,000.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I want one but my penis isn't small enough.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, for the person who wasn't able to get a Hummer and wants to show the world they simply don't give a flying F.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

And here in California (probably other states as well) all trucks require commercial registration which adds a few extra bucks to the yearly cost of operating these beasts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> 2023 Ram 1500 TRX Review, Pricing, and Specs
> 
> 
> What does 702 horsepower plus 35-inch tires equal? One high-flying, full-size, 2023 Ram 1500 TRX pickup truck.
> ...


No.
It's for 'men' who are lacking in the size of a very important appendage.

They are usually 5'8' tall, with small hands.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Prices are insane...


I am currently selling a 2010 F250 Super Duty, 4x4 with the diesel engine. 170k miles for ... hang on ... $24,000.
It cost $27k new.

I almost feel bad doing it.
Almost.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a 2011 
Black Toyota highlander in great shape with 86k on it. Its work 5k more than I thought it was. I am going to keep it a long time. 1 problem. Stinks on gas big time .on hwy..true 4wd.. not awd..18 mpg max. Had now about 7 years


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> 2023 Ram 1500 TRX Review, Pricing, and Specs
> 
> 
> What does 702 horsepower plus 35-inch tires equal? One high-flying, full-size, 2023 Ram 1500 TRX pickup truck.
> ...


Tell Dodge, they can keep it!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I am currently selling a 2010 F250 Super Duty, 4x4 with the diesel engine. 170k miles for ... hang on ... $24,000.
> It cost $27k new.
> 
> I almost feel bad doing it.
> Almost.


No more than the guy in a post-hurricane-disaster zone selling jugs of water for $10.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I am currently selling a 2010 F250 Super Duty, 4x4 with the diesel engine. 170k miles for ... hang on ... $24,000.
> It cost $27k new.
> 
> I almost feel bad doing it.
> Almost.


So what do you think I can get for my 2008 Prius with 530k? I bought it 5 years ago with 200k for $2300.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what do you think I can get for my 2008 Prius with 530k? I bought it 5 years ago with 200k for $2300.


you legit have 530k on it? that's not a typo? sport us a pic of that odometer i want to drool over it

most i've ever taken a car to was 305k. planning to try for 400 w this one. 

show pic, inspire us


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what do you think I can get for my 2008 Prius with 530k? I bought it 5 years ago with 200k for $2300.


Hell, I dunno these days.
A year ago I'd say its a $500 car.
Now? I'd put it on CraigsList for $1995* and see what happens.

* Plus tax, license, smog, DMV, vehicle prep and dealer air in the tires.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> No more than the guy in a post-hurricane-disaster zone selling jugs of water for $10.


If you were dying of thirst, and had a ten dollar bill on you ... wouldn't you want the FREEDOM to choose how YOU spend YOUR money?
Or, would you rather that the jug of water not be there at all?

Now, don't come up with your own polly-anna third choice. 
I have to bring that water to you, by mule, takes a day and a half one way, thru the desert. It's not worth it to me to do it for less than $10, and I won't. So ... 

Should you have the choice? 
Or should you die of thirst?
Pick one


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> you legit have 530k on it? that's not a typo? sport us a pic of that odometer i want to drool over it
> 
> most i've ever taken a car to was 305k. planning to try for 400 w this one.
> 
> show pic, inspire us


It's legit! Trust me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Hell, I dunno these days.
> A year ago I'd say its a $500 car.
> Now? I'd put it on CraigsList for $1995* and see what happens.
> 
> * Plus tax, license, smog, DMV, vehicle prep and dealer air in the tires.


I was thinking the same. $1995, why not? Everything still works fine and gets around 43-44 mpg.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I was thinking the same. $1995, why not? Everything still works fine and gets around 43-44 mpg.


If it's running well and has nothing hanging off, it's a grand. IF it's in decent condition then 2K is probably attainable. 

On the flip side, I just saw a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan online, mint condition, low trim level, 15K miles, clean carfax, Carvana was asking 27,200 for it. That is nuts! It should be about 15 or 16K because of the low mileage.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan online, mint condition, low trim level, 15K miles, clean carfax, Carvana was asking 27,200 for it. That is nuts!


Agreed. That price is insane!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> If you were dying of thirst, and had a ten dollar bill on you ... wouldn't you want the FREEDOM to choose how YOU spend YOUR money?
> Or, would you rather that the jug of water not be there at all?
> 
> Now, don't come up with your own polly-anna third choice.
> ...


Uh, did I cast aspersion on that type of entrepreneur? So long as the water guy is buying the water from some far distance away that nobody affected by the disaster would buy, it's not only NOT a problem, but it would be welcome.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I was thinking the same. $1995, why not? Everything still works fine and gets around 43-44 mpg.


Honestly, unless you think it's going to stop working, keep driving it! It's a legend! By the way, have you had to replace the batteries.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, did I cast aspersion on that type of entrepreneur? So long as the water guy is buying the water from some far distance away that nobody affected by the disaster would buy, it's not only NOT a problem, but it would be welcome.


I didn't accuse you of casting anything.
Just a question.

And, I agree.
But I tend to default to 'freedom of choice.'


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Honestly, unless you think it's going to stop working, keep driving it! It's a legend! By the way, have you had to replace the batteries.


True, the car is essentially all profit, minus fuel. Replaced 9 of the cells a few months ago for $300. Running great!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> True, the car is essentially all profit, minus fuel. Replaced 9 of the cells a few months ago for $300. Running great!


Now I'm rethinking the Prius... but I love the comfort of my Accord Hybrid with Leather... ugh! I guess I don't need to make a decision until my Accord needs to be retired at 350-400k miles. I usually retire them at 300k but the last few are still going strong with their new owners, so I'm going to see how far this one will go!


----------

